# Starting plowing.......



## mjack5 (Jun 2, 2011)

HELLO EVERYONE, I'M KIND A NEW TO THE WHOLE TRACTOR WORLD. I BOUGHT A SET OF USED MASSSY 62 214 PLOWS AND A 6FT SET OF DISKS LAST YEAR WITH THE INTENT TO PLANT FEW DEER FOOD PLOTS, WITH MASSY 2WD 65 TRACTOR. I'M HAVING TROUBLE ADJUSTING MY PLOWS TO TURN AND CUT THE SOIL CORRECTLY. JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE HAD ANY STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO ADJUST MY PLOWS AND ANY IDEAS ON WHAT TYPE OF SEED I SHOULD PLANT...... I WAS THINKING CLOVER AND OATS. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.
 thanks


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I'll bet you are trying to plow too deep.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Whats it doing as your plowing?Plugging up plow?Sod just laying on side?


----------



## mjack5 (Jun 2, 2011)

just kinds looking for a step by step on how to set my plows. i would like to plow about 5-6 inches deep..... the sod will all fall back into the furrow.....thanks


----------

